# Spotters on the Rifle?



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Can anyone give me some info on a good spotter for the Rifle, northern Rifle..Sage Lake rd south?


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Sent you a pm


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

spotter??


----------



## PantherMartin (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking better but they are calling for a inch of rain Tuesday so there you go screwed again for a few days.Cant wait to hit the creeks next weekend I know I can get some steelies out of there!!!:evilsmile


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

I was so excited for spring too come, but i caught more fish in the winter on that river, at least the water was stable.


----------



## PantherMartin (Feb 4, 2011)

Fished Peters rd last night saw lots of dirty beds with no fish that is what I was afraid of they did there thing in the high water.Rivers is blowed out today we just cant get a break:sad:


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, this is a bunch of #[email protected], My back yard looks like a freakin lake...wonder if theres trout in it???:idea:


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I crossed M-55 today and it did not look as bad as I expected, but I checked down stream at Greenwood rd and it was awful, lots of water must be coming from the West Branch and the tribs in that section. Also the creeks around West Branch the city, were very high.


----------



## fishfearme59 (Sep 19, 2001)

Man hoping it subsides north of sage lake rd for the opener this weekend. From the sounds of it not looking good though.


----------



## tcriver (Nov 3, 2008)

PantherMartin said:


> Fished Peters rd last night saw lots of dirty beds with no fish that is what I was afraid of they did there thing in the high water.Rivers is blowed out today we just cant get a break:sad:


 they where at that spot three weeks ago spawning


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

well i think the opener may be washed out, i dont know if the river can recover that quick.. we shall see


----------



## PantherMartin (Feb 4, 2011)

Dont even bother still way way way to high hope people are not dumb enough to try to canoe the river this weekend or wade it cause you would be makin a grave mistake.On a better note some of the small streams have cleared up a ton so there will be trout in my creel tomorrow


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

I am definitely looking forward to fishing this system this week. Good luck PantherMartin.


----------



## PantherMartin (Feb 4, 2011)

Still high but it is fishable just be careful wadeing I will have a report to night.Got one steelhead yesterday in one of the tribs of the Rifle


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

we got a few browns not to many takers, they were all had full bellys with the wash out.


----------



## PantherMartin (Feb 4, 2011)

Good to go problem is I work all damn week 11 hours a day


----------

